# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  So Frank MillHoward Chakyn and Dave Sims walks into a bar

## mrbrklyn

https://momentofcerebus.blogspot.com...d-chaykin.html

Fabulous story worth reading

----------


## mrbrklyn

> i remember frank being very quiet through most of the dinner, mostly nodding, a lot of shrugging, but a very intense look on his face because he realized what he was getting for free here -- a dense-packed education on the ins and outs and why’s and wherefores of suddenly being a big name in the comic-book field. Because it had nothing to do with me -- as far as i could see i would never have to make my way through the labyrinthine maze/gauntlet that is a new york city comic-book career (otherwise i would’ve been making my own mental notes on every word out of howard’s mouth) -- i was able to observe the whole process from a greater remove and what struck me was howard chaykin’s sheer open-hearted generosity in doing this


abstract 1.0

----------


## Vic Vega

Great find.

Thanks for posting!

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Great find.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I just wish I could edit the title

----------

